# Spring - Leichtgewichtiger als JBoss?



## miketech (24. Okt 2007)

Hi zusammen,

da sich ja auch Spring für JEE-Anwendungen eignet, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand mal Spring direkt mit JBoss verglichen hat. Ist Spring leichtgewichtiger als JBoss?

Eignet sich Spring eigentlich auch, wenn ich einfach eine Desktop-Anwendung mit hoher Wiederverwendbarkeit schreiben möchte? Ich habe hier häufig viel Logik, die ich gerne schön gekapselt hätte und hier helfen mir EJBs natürlich. Ich muss mich nicht per Hand mit Hibernate auseinandersetzen, sondern kann auf Entity Beans zurückgreifen. Die Geschäftslogik kann ich als POJOs implementieren usw.

Lohnt sich der Overhead, den ich mir mit Spring einfahre für sowas? 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## RoNa (24. Okt 2007)

Ich glaube. es ist ein Vergleich zw. Äpfel und Birnen.  JBoss ist ein Application Server und Spring "nur" ein Framework, was JBoss als Laufzeitumgebung nutzt.

Was Du vorhast, ist theorethisch machbar, es wäre ein absoluter Overkill, wenn man einen AppServer für eine Anwendung aufsetzt.

Besser: Guck' Dir NetBeans an: http://www.netbeans.org/kb/60/java/gui-db.html

Robert


----------



## SnooP (24. Okt 2007)

Spring ist in der Tat leichtgewichtiger - allerdings ist Spring auch nicht JEE - sprich du hast da keine Art Application Server in dem du EJBs deployen kannst. Vielmehr kannst du diverse Dinge per Spring konfigurieren, nicht zuletzt ist Sprich ein großes IoC-Framework, was natürlich erhebliche Vorteile mit sich bringen kann.

Entity-Beans sind nach EJB 3.0 ja Pojos, die der JPA genügen, sprich entsprechende Annotationen benutzen. Und genau das kannst du mit Hibernate with Annotations machen... also per Spring die Konfiguration von Hibernate und DAOs vornehmen, bestimmte Geschäftslogiken kannst du dann als Pojos bauen und per IoC einpflanzen, um dem ganzen den Service-Look zu verpassen und schwupp - feddich is 

Spring ist also in dem Sinne leichgewichtiger, weil es ermöglicht mit diversen Mitteln JEE Anwendungen zu schreiben, ohne dem Java-EJB-Standard folgen zu müssen, der in vielen Dingen einfach doch etwas zu krass ist. Gerade wenn man ne poplige Desktop-Anwendung bauen möchte.


----------



## maki (24. Okt 2007)

Wie sagte mal jemand: Es gibt nichts was EJBs könnten, was man nicht ohne EJBs lösen kann, ausser eben EJBs selbst


----------



## SnooP (24. Okt 2007)

naja... EJBs sind im Kontext von ApplicationServer schon interessant, bringen die doch jede Menge Gerümpel mit, den man sonst nur sehr schwer selbst programmieren könnte... wie load-balancing, Transaktionen etc...

und das EJB 2.1 Grütze war, darüber muss man sich natürlich nicht mehr unterhalten  ... in vielen Fällen reicht also Spring + JPA imho.


----------

